# First handgun with small hands.....



## fitz31 (Oct 8, 2008)

I went to the local range today and shot a glock 22? the .40cal. no difference in that and 9mm I used to shot in the Army as far as kick. The problem is I couldn't wrap my hand around it well and I had to reposition my hand to drop the mag as will as get to the slide release. Also the trigger pull seemed a mile long the 2 gunsmiths stated that in .40 there was not any adjustable triggers. 

So the question is this:
1) is there a smaller .40 that I might be able to get my little hands around or should I see if a 9MM fits my hand better?
2) what can I do about the way too long trigger pull? is that another reason to go 9mm?

P.S. I did a search and read through some posts all I found were people talking about personal choice, cost, and kick 9mm vs .40 which is not the question. The way I feel about it a 9mm to the head/torso makes the bad guy just as dead as .40

I am looking to input on right fit for my small hand and a shorter trigger pull


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.

Perhaps some simple "window shopping" would be a better route. Go to several gun shops and/or ranges and get your hands on as many as you can in the caliber(s) you are interested in investigating. You'll be able to tell pretty quick which ones fit and feel best to you. If there is a similar/same model in the caliber you want versus what you felt, it usually doesn't change the exterior dimensions much if at all (for information/decision making purposes).

Trigger reach is a hard one to speculate on as everybodies hands and fingers are different and how they line up based on the way YOU grip the handgun makes a big difference. I will not recommend a particular make or model because of this very set of variables. It really is something you have to investigate and determine on your own. Keep in mind, if you find something that is REALLY close, there may be aftermarket grips that could make a difference. Generally not in the size catagory as you've stated your hands are on the small side. But rather in the material or texture areas that could provide a better feel and grip for you.

This is actually one of the more fun parts of handgun purchases, IMO. Shooting is obviously one of the better and doing so with friends in a slightly competetive manner is even better. Good luck and post an update.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

fitz31 said:


> 1) is there a smaller .40 that I might be able to get my little hands around or should I see if a 9MM fits my hand better?
> 2) what can I do about the way too long trigger pull? is that another reason to go 9mm?


My impression is that your impression is that there is a difference in size of handguns, depending on whether or not it's a nine or a forty. If my impression is correct, then I can say that in most cases there is no difference between calibers as far as size is concerned. Just about every manufacturer who makes a nine auto will also make the same model in a forty. The only basic difference is the size of the hole at the end of the barrel, and a round or two or three of magazine capacity.

What you can do for the long trigger pull is go to a range that rents handguns and find one that works well for you. You might look at the Kahrs, which seem to have a short trigger reach.

PhilR.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

well if sombody shot me in the head or torso with a .22 id stop, but thats just me


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There are many guns in 40 that have a smaller grip, I have a few. Para Ord P-16 is just a little wider than the average 1911. A Browning Pro-40..Seems the Browning is are a little harder to find but the FNP 40 is the same gun and is all over. They have a decent capacity and unlike many poly guns has a hammer. Sig Sauer has a few chambered in 40 and I have yet to find one of those that were not great guns. 

Out of those I listed the Para has the shortest trigger travel but it's a SAO pistol where the others are SA/DA pistols. The Browning is pretty short in SA if that helps some. Same for most all Sigs.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I went through a similar thing lately when I was choosing my first pistol...

I have a medium sized hand (#9 med. gloves fit perfect) and a lot of the guns I looked at had grips that were just a bit too big. 

I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for, but I held the Taurus PT140 .40 caliber and the grip was perfect. It is the same as the 9mm.... But that is a very compact gun, really designed for CCW with it's 3" barrel........ 

I ended up going with the S&W Sigma as the all around feel and everything was just right....

The S&W MP .40 also felt great, but I just could not afford it at the moment so the cheaper Sigma was the best alternative......

If you can I would recommend checking out the M&P - it seems to really be a solid piece and it might be perfect for your hand.....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> If you can I would recommend checking out the M&P - it seems to really be a solid piece and it might be perfect for your hand.....


This is a good suggestion, because the M&P comes with three backstrap inserts that will probably make it fit your hand. It is a good gun, and cheaper than the Glock.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Smith & Wesson makes a single stacked 40 cal. as well as a single stacked 9mm I believe the model number is the 3913 and the 908 for the 9mm versions, I don't know the 40 caliber model numbers. Also I have found that the grip on a Browning Hi-Power is narrower than the Glock's grip, so you may want to give that a try. Other than that if you really want a 40 caliber, you should look at a 1911 that is chambered for that round, such as offerings from Para ordinance.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I was gonna suggest the M&P or the Ruger SR9 also...I have not held the Ruger, but I did hold the M&P and it felt comfortable..I am middle of the road hand size wise....I have two XD's and they fit my hand very well..

Willy


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

"First handgun with small hands?"

My Smith Model 36 or the 442 both have very small hands. My Rugers have somewhat larger hands, but then Ruger calls these pawls.

Bob Wright


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

As others have stated, try the M&P. Be sure to try it with each of the 3 different size grip inserts. 

Good luck


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> "First handgun with small hands?"
> 
> My Smith Model 36 or the 442 both have very small hands. My Rugers have somewhat larger hands, but then Ruger calls these pawls.
> 
> Bob Wright


:smt082

Methinks your post will go over the heads of a few people....


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want something with the weight to it,go with S&W M&P40 or my preferable chioce G23...


----------

